

Ask HN:Which CMS? - MaKsaw

I'm an undergraduate. Our project team has been asked to create a website which keeps track of all the projects that are to be given to us by the university. We thought of using a CMS. What would you suggest? Drupal? Joomla? any other? Thanks in advance
======
rbanffy
Google Documents is the first thing that comes to mind.

You can register a domain for your group and provide e-mail accounts, a
document sharing space, shared calendar and lots of other goodies to all of
you for free.

As for a "real" CMS, I love Plone, but not many more do ;-)

------
gregschlom
Yes, Drupal and Joomla are probably the most used, tough after having used
both, I must say that Drupal is as hard to learn as it is powerful. If you
don't want to spend a lot of time on tweaking up your site, and don't mind if
things aren't perfectly like you want, you may probably be better with Joomla,
or even Wordpress and a couple of static pages.

------
bgnm2000
I like rbanffy's suggestion for google docs, but otherwise I'd go with joomla.
Or you could search for something open source which is for project management.
Drupal is nice, buts its heavy to use for something so small.

------
Mistone
check out Webvanta (<http://www.webvanta.com>) a hosted CMS for designers and
developers to build great sites fast. Much easier to learn and faster to get
site live then drupal or joomla, total design flexibility and simple database
for structured content such as projects.

------
MaKsaw
Thank you all for the replies! :)

